# World Cup Fever



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Has anyone been watching the World Cup lately?

Who are you rooting for?


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I watch as much as I can....It sucks it comes on so early in the morning here for me =P

Me.....I would go for the U.S.A. but I feel like they still have some time to put in before Im a fan, I have roots in Mexico so Im going for them.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been watching or because of school reading about most of the games so far. I am part Italian so if they win that would be cool. I have to root for the home team as well(germany), and of course go USA.


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

Aussie, Aussie, Aussie, Oi, Oi, Oi.
GO Aussies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

The US loss took some wind out of me yesterday but I'm still going for Argentina and Italy. Also, who can help but be a fan of Brazil?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm a longtime Argentina fan. Hoping they can go all the way.

As for the USA losing, the team looked lost and wasn't able to control the midfield (Donovon and Beasly were invisible), the Czech defense was hardly ever threatened throughout the match. Czech outplayed them from start to finish. Definitely the best preformance on display by any team so far, not even England or Italy lived up to their pre-tournament hype. Czech is the 'dark horse' of this tournament and should be a team to watch out for.



> Aussie, Aussie, Aussie, Oi, Oi, Oi.
> GO Aussies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That was a great bit of luck they got in the last 10 minutes. Nice comeback for the Soccerooos!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I have DVR every single game! I am bananas about soccer after my children and planted aquariums "I live for this moment" every 4 years and try to follow as many leagues as I possibly can.
I was terrified to see how the Czech republic played yesterday! they could be good candidates for the world cup. 
Today Brazil plays so enjoy the JOGO BONITO!
Raul-7 I would think you will follow Spain since you like R Gonzalez so much?
but how can you not like Argentinian futbol? they are so passionate about their teams! 
who do you think will be the best player living out the big names like Rhonaldinho, Beckham, Riquelme, etc?


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I too, live for these moments evry four years. I record every game with my DVR and my media center PC. Therefore my tanks are suffering at the moment I think my EI tanks are going to turn to PPS tanks on their own for the next month. 

I was surprised how "lost" the U.S. was out there against the czechs. I think not playing for well over a month really hurt them. It seems the teams that played friendlies leading up to the cup were better prepared for their first games. Then again the Czechs looked scary, they are just physically superior, and better organized on defense. They have to be a favorite after that game. 

I am still pulling for the good ol' USA, and I like Holland, France, and of course Brazil. 

I think we have a long way to go here in the U.S. in developing talent. We have to find a way to keep some of the top athletes in soccer. Everyone here seems to start out playing it at a young age and then quit some time in their teens. It also seems we have a problem identifying talent. We seem to favor the smaller, shifty players. Instead of including some of the taller more physical players. I grew up playing in the Olympic Development programs here in Minnesota. One player who was one age group above me was Tony Sanneh. He was always taller and looked a little gangly on the field. But, he was always very effective and scored a lot of goals at the regional tournaments. But, as far as I know he never made a regional or national all-star teams. Now, he is the only player from those teams playing on the national team. A reserve, but still on the team. 

Anyways, sorry to rant. 

GO USA!!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Navarro said:


> Raul-7 I would think you will follow Spain since you like R Gonzalez so much?
> but how can you not like Argentinian futbol? they are so passionate about their teams!
> who do you think will be the best player living out the big names like Rhonaldinho, Beckham, Riquelme, etc?


I love Spain, but every tournament they break my heart with their continuing disappointments. They play very well as a team, but they are too wasteful infront of goal; football being a very unpredictable and sometimes cruel sport they end up paying in the end. They are my second team after Argentina.

The best player this tournament? I think it depends on who goes all the way to the final - I'm hoping Aimar, Messi or Riquelme get it. Riquelme already showd glimpses of that againt Ivory Coast - did you see that beautiful pass he gave Saviola? Of course Ronaldinho will always impress but I'm hoping they play Italy in the second round and will be on the way out. Not because I hate them, but because they are the biggest threat.

So far this World Cup has been much better than the last, but there are still big refreeing mistakes like yesterday's uncalled penalty for Ghana and Japan. But nothing major since it's only the group stages. No big surprises as of yet, but Ivory Coast have really caught my eye. Nice free attacking football - too bad they are in the 'group of death' - I could really see them going as far as Senegal did the last time. That's what is beautiful about this sport, always unpredictable and the fact that even the smaller nations in this world can make an impact. One example, is how Japan and the US struggle while other nations such as Ecuador and Ivory Coast come up with the big tournaments.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, I did watch the game, and I follow Villareal's football (soccer) just to see them play, although the Spanish team I like is Barcelona.
Well Raul-7 seems like Spain did pretty good today! I hope this time is better for them. I cannot belive Poland is about to go home! they lost with Germany today. I bet Oliver Knott is celebrating still! did you see his football fields with aquatic plants? pretty cool!
Luis


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I couldn't believe the Germany ending! Man!


----------



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

ARGENTINA

we are the best


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I just bought a soccer ball...

-John N.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I just played FIFA 2002 on my Gamecube!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

KOOOOOREEEEAAAAAAA

what other nation has a chant that swells with the voices of each and every fan? even though we're in germany we've still got a sort of "home" feeling because of the popular "dae~ han min ****! *cha cha, cha cha cha* dae~ han min ****!"

realistically though i think korea will get to the quarterfinals at the most. brazil is just too pretty to watch


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I think Spain will take revenge against Korea for 2002! :evil:


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

erijnal said:


> KOOOOOREEEEAAAAAAA
> 
> realistically though i think korea will get to the quarterfinals at the most. brazil is just too pretty to watch


Brazil didn't look that good in their first match against Croatia. They were lucky to get away with a win. I think if Australia plays their strongest side that they will give Brazil a run for their money.:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Brazil always start the world cup like this so don't be so sure, they are Dangerous no matter what! I hope Mexico wins today and USA tomorrow!
Luis


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

US will have a difficult time against Ital, but I'm rooting for them until the end!

Mexico should have won the game today though . They had so many opportunities!!!!!!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Man I love how these tiny African countries have managed to keep two good teams from scoring even though they are a man down. (ex. Ivory coast and Angola)


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Anyone watch that Argentina game!? What a show of force - that second goal is going to be in the WC's history top ten! Can you believe it, 26 passess before it was in the roof of the net. Viva Albicelestes!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

*Congratulations ITALIA!*

I know there is many soccers fans in this forum congratulations to the world champions and the French team for a very good game.
luis Navarro


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Zidane was disgraceful


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

It was a fantastic game and a great win for Italy. I truly enjoyed it.

I was humbled to see Zidane play as well as he did. His control over the ball is amazing. Equally amazing is his temper. How can someone with such experience do such a stupid thing in the final World Cup game?? I was speechless. 

Oh, and these penalty shot finishes were killing me.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

[rant]What a disgrace! I cannot congradualate a team which is content with playing with 9 men behind the ball and waiting it out for penalties. If anything teams like Italy and Greece are a determent to the beautiful game. Clearly, France wanted to win it more (they were hungrier to score), but Italy did what they do best - defend with their lives and hope that luck is with them during the shootout.[/rant]

A depressing ending to the World Cup, even more so with Zidane's sending off. But no matter what, we just witnessed the best footballer in the last decade retire - I salute you Zidane for all the memories you left us with.

Sorry, don't mean to offend any Italians (I have many Italian friends), but that's just the way I saw it.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Overall i thought it was a great tournament, the overall level of soccer and committment shown by the teams was far higher than the last world cup in 2002, i enjoyed the final although i thought on play France were the better team, Italy did not seem to have the winning of the game in normal time IMO, but the execution of the penalties was fantastic, and Zidane, what can you say, i wonder if the Italian said anything to him to make him so mad, it was unbelieveable what he did if it was unprovoked.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Even if Zidane was provoked, he has sufficient experience to know you don't do that in a game, much less the World Cup final when it's all tied up. I think the comment was something about his wife.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm not that into football except when the World Cup rolls around. I watched Zidane play in several games in the 1998 World Cup and in this one as well. What that guy can do with the ball is simply magic.

But his foul at the end is totally inexcusable, even more so for such a football icon as he is. I mean in France half the young kids who are into football want to grow up to be like him. Whatever the provocation, his reply was inexcusable.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Apparently Materazzi either made racial slur regarding him being a terrorist or he said “I Hope Jean suffered”.

To put it in context:

Jean Varraud is Zidane's first trainer and Zidane considers him as his second father. He died just before World Cup started from a long cancer battle. You see Zidane looking at the sky many times during the WC particularly after he scores goals. It is for him. 

Either way it is inexcusable, but you cannot rememeber Zidane for that one moment of madness, remember him for those 10 years of magical football he provided us with (just watch the Brazil v France game and you'll see what I mean). He is a true legend, up with the like of Maradona and Pele.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I'm not that into football except when the World Cup rolls around.


 Soccer yes?

I heard something about a player from Brazil getting shot in the street when he returned home for missing a goal. True or False?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Jimbo205 said:


> Soccer yes?
> 
> ...


As far as I know, the vast majority of the world's population calls it *football*!  You know, as in playing the ball with your feet? 

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I always liked playing it while a youth.

So, did they really kill the poor guy?



> I heard something about a player from Brazil getting shot in the street when he returned home for missing a goal. True or False?


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Jimbo205 said:


> I always liked playing it while a youth.
> 
> So, did they really kill the poor guy?


Not sure about a Brazilian but back in the 1994 world cup (held in the USA) a colombian player was shot dead a week after he returned home, he had scored an own goal which led to Colombias elimination from the competition, i remember at the time it was pretty shocking to hear that something like that could happen.

Equally as bad was the treatment of the Iraqi players (same world cup i think) when they returned home, Saddam's son Uday was in charge of the sports ministry and any player who didn't perform well was beaten and tortured, apperantly this was common place for a good few years in Iraq at that time with the national team players. It would certainly focus the mind as regards winning or losing with that to look forward too, you mightn't have been to disappointed if you weren't picked for the team either


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

This would explain why I enjoyed playing while a youth, but only in the local league. We had a lot of fun playing soccer, and our coach who was very positive and encouraging and made drills fun. Because of his quiet but positive approach our team was the one the good players wanted to be on. None of that - you must win or die crap. 

I never even thought of playing for our high school because I heard that that was where the win or die mentality was encouraged. That just does not sound fun to me. 

American Football in the neighborhood was fun to play. It is fun to watch. It is fun to drink beer once in a while and enjoy. 

Any Americans think the win or die mentality surrounds American Football? 

I personally don't think so.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

But football is more than just a sport to some people. It is actually life to some people.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

some people are obssesed with football.
And Honestly I wouldn't doubt that some countries would do things like that.
I'm mean some people are really really serious about it.
Think about it..you only get to play on such a large scale every 4 years. And it's the only sport your country really has thats such large scale to speak of..you may extremly serious winning.
I think americans take soccer for granted. I still know lots of people who would give it the title "Field Fairy".

I love the game I've played ever since I was old enough to touch a soccer ball.
I played local "SAY" soccer until in 8th grade then played highschool.
I actually scored one of the game winning goals when we won CBC (central buckeye confrence) my sophomore year. And I still play today actually after I get off work today I'm going to play at the local park with some people.
I'm also a prespective to coach a youth league this fall. 
Man I love This Game


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I love the game as well and played it all through my pre-college school years.

Truly, I think the US is missing out. For the rest of the world, the World Cup is the Super Bowl times 10. It is one of the few times, unfortunately, that people from all over the world forget about all of the differences between us and unite with a love, understanding and respect for a game. It's a beautiful thing that I cherish.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you guys hear this? http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/world_cup_2006/5198796.stm


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have very good memories playing the game. But Art, you are right, in the U.S. it just has never caught on. For those of us that played, it was great. For the sports crowds in the U.S. it just never caught on. I don't know why.


----------

